# العلامات الأكيدة للمولود من الله



## الكرمه الصغيره (27 ديسمبر 2013)

​ 

*العلامات الأكيدة للمولود من إِلوهيم *
*رأينا فيما سبق أن الممارسات الدينية والأنشطة الروحية لا تعني بالضرورة الولادة من إِلوهيم.  فليس الشرير جدًا هو الذي يحتاج إلى ذلك، بل حتى المتدين والمؤمن إيمانًا عقليًا، يحتاج أن يولد ولادة ثانية لكي يصبح من أولاد إِلوهيم ولكي يصل إلى السماء.*​ 
*وربما يسأل سائل:*
* كيف أتأكد إني وُلِدْتُ من إِلوهيم، خاصة إذا لم يكن هناك اختبار أو تاريخ محدد أتذكر أن عنده بدأ التغير في حياتي فجأة؛ حيث إنني نشأت في أسرة مسيحية ولا توجد نقلة كبيرة في حياتي؟*​ 
*والجواب هو:*
* ليس المهم متى وكيف حدث ذلك لأول مرة.  فقد لا يعرف الإنسان تاريخ ميلاده ولا أين تم ذلك.  لكنه بالتأكيد يستطيع أن يقرّر الحقيقة الثابتة الآن؛ وهي أنه كيان حي وله وجود حقيقي لا يُشَك فيه.  وذات الشيء في مسألة الولادة من إِلوهيم.  ليس ما حدث في الماضي، بل ما أنت عليه الآن، هو ما يقرر الحقيقة.  وهناك علامات تميِّز الشخص المولود من إِلوهيم نذكر أهمها:*​ 
*( 1 )*
*المحبة للكتاب المقدس. *
*«كأطفال مولودين الآن اشتهوا اللبن العقلي العديم الغش لكي تنموا  به» *
*(1بطرس2: 2).*
*  كل من وُلد من إِلوهيم يحب كلمة إِلوهيم ويتغذى بها ويحيا بها وينمو بها روحيًا.  مثل الطفل الذي يرضع اللبن الحرفي بالغريزة الطبيعية.  لاحظ أن الشخص الغير مولود من إِلوهيم يشعر بالسآمة والملل، وليس لديه الرغبة في أن يسمع أو يقرأ كلمة إِلوهيم.  أما المولود من إِلوهيم فيشعر بلذّة وأشواق نحو هذه الكلمة.  إنه يشعر بالجوع إليها، وعندما يجدها يقول مع النبي : *
*«وُجِدَ كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك لي للفرح ولبهجة قلبي»*
* (إرميا  15: 16). *
* لقد اختبر ذلك مِرارًا في حياته، وهذا دليل الحياة الجديدة، ولو أنه قد يمر بفترات تضعف فيها الشهية الروحية.  وسوف نناقش ذلك في مرات قادمة بمشيئة الرب.*​ 
*( 2 )*
*  «هوذا يصلي» *
*هذا ما قيل عن شاول الطرسوسي بعد تغيره مباشرة *
*(أعمال 9: 11). *
* إن المولود من إِلوهيم يجد راحته في التحدث إلى إِلوهيم كأبيه.  والصلاة هي التعبير عن الاحتياج والشعور بالضعف الإنساني الذي يستند على قوة إِلوهيم القدير ويتعلق بها بالمحبة.  مثل طفل يرتمي في حضن أبيه، ويثق كل الثقة في محبته وقوته وحكمته.  والمولود من إِلوهيم صارت لديه رغبات واهتمامات روحية يعبِّر عنها في صلاته بعد أن كان قبلاً يدور في فلك أعوازه الزمنية فقط.  وهذا التغير دليل على وجود الطبيعة الجديدة.*​ 
*( 3 )*
*  الطاعة.*
*من خصائص الطبيعة الجديدة أن تطيع وصايا الرب وتخضع لسلطانه.  وهذا عكس الإنسان الطبيعي العاصي والمتمرد.  إن بداية عمل إِلوهيم في النفس هو أن يخلق فيه روح الطاعة، وأن يكسر فيه الإرادة الذاتية العنيدة.  هذا ما حدث مع شاول الطرسوسي في أول مقابلة مع الرب، عندما أبرق حوله نور أفضل من لمعان الشمس وسمع صوتًا من السماء يقول*
* «شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني؟». *
*فسقط على وجهه إلى الأرض وقال*
* «يا رب ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟»*
* (أعمال 9: 6). *
* لقد أظهر كل طاعة وخضوع ليتخلى عن إرادته الذاتية وليفعل إرادة إِلوهيم.  وصار هذا شعاره مدى الحياة.  وهذا ما يميز المولود من إِلوهيم.  وكلّما ينمو روحيًا كلّما تظهر هذه الصفة بوضوح.*​ 
*( 4 )*
* العيشة في البر والقداسة. *
*«كل من يصنع البر مولود منه»*
* (1يوحنا2: 29). *
* يميّز المولود من إِلوهيم السلوك في الأعمال الصالحة المرضية أمام إِلوهيم، العيشة في القداسة والانفصال عن الشر، ضبط النفس وضبط العواطف والرغبات، رفض الخطية والهروب من الشهوات.  إنه يحب البر ويحب أن يعيش طاهرًا.  كما أنه لا يستريح وسط جو فاسد ملوث بالشرور، ويحزن إذا سقط في الخطية.  هذا هو الوضع الصحيح للمؤمن.  أما إذا اختل اتزانه الروحي وانقطعت شركته مع الرب، فسوف يتبلد الضمير ويفقد الاحساس والتمييز والشعور ببشاعة الخطية، ويتعرض للتأديب القاسي.  وعليه أن يتذكر دائمًا أنه يتعامل مع إله قدوس.*​ 
*( 5 )*
* المحبة.*​*«كل من يحب فقد وُلد من إِلوهيم ويعرف إِلوهيم...  لأن إِلوهيم محبة» *
*(1يوحنا 4: 7، 8). *
*«نحن نعلم أننا انتقلنا من الموت إلى الحياة لأننا نحب الإخوة»*
* (1يوحنا3: 14). *
* فهذه أيضًا علامة تميز المولود من إِلوهيم.  فالمحبة هي طبيعة إِلوهيم التي نلناها بالولادة من إِلوهيم.  إنها عاطفة مقدسة تتميز بالبذل والعطاء والتضحية والاستعداد للخدمة والتعب لأجل الآخرين.  إنها عكس الأنانية ومحبة الذات التي تميز الإنسان الطبيعي الغير مولود من إِلوهيم.  وهي محبة راقية لا ترجو من المحبوب شيئًا وإنما ترجو له كل شيء.  وهي تحتمل وتصبر وتغفر إساءات الآخرين، وتترفق وتشفق وتقدم العون والمساعدة للمحتاجين. *
* (1كورنثوس31).*​ 
*( 6 )*
*النمو.*
*من سنة إلي سنة هناك نمو في الحياة الروحية، وهذا دليل قاطع على وجود الحياة.  إنه نمو تدريجي بطيء لكن بثبات.  قد لا يظهر في بعض الفترات، لكن وجوده في أوقات أخرى بوضوح دليل على الحياة.  فالمولود من إِلوهيم ينمو في معرفة الرب ومعرفة الكتب المقدسة، ينمو في الشركة مع الرب وفي محبته للرب، ينمو في حياة الطاعة والقداسة والتكريس، تنمو مواهبه وتُستخدم بشكل أفضل.  ومع النمو تقل الأخطاء وتختفي بعض العيوب والصغائر من حياته.  كما يقول الرسول *
*«لما كنت طفل كطفل كنت أتكلم وكطفل كنت أفطن وكطفل كنت أفتكر لكن لما صرت رجلاً أبطلت ما للطفل»*
* (1كورنثوس 13: 11).*​ 
*( 7 )*
* الصراع.*
*كل من وُلد من إِلوهيم يعاني من صراع داخلي، ينشأ من وجود طبيعتين؛ إحداهما التي وُلد بها (القديمة) وهي تميل لفعل الخطية، والثانية (الجديدة) التي نالها بالولادة من إِلوهيم وتميل لفعل البر.  فهناك أشواق مقدسة ورغبات روحية هي رغبات الطبيعة الجديدة، تقابلها وتعاكسها ميول قوية نحو الخطية مصدرها الطبيعة القديمة.  وهذا ما نجده في الاختبار الشهير الموجود في*
* رومية7.*
*  إذ يقول الكاتب : *
*«فإني أُسرّ بناموس إِلوهيم بحسب الإنسان الباطن (الطبيعة الجديدة).  ولكني أرى ناموسًا آخر في أعضائي (الطبيعة القديمة) يحارب ناموس ذهني ويسبيني إلى ناموس الخطية». *
* (رومية 7: 23). *
* وبغضّ النظر عن نتيجة  الصراع، فإن وجود الصراع نفسه دليل على وجود الحياة.*​ 
*عزيزي القارئ.. *
* إذا لم تكن قد اختبرت هذه العلامات، أو بعضًا منها، في فترات من حياتك، فأرجوك أن تراجع نفسك بإخلاص ولا تنخدع بالمظاهر الخارجية، لئلا تفاجأ بالحقيقة الأبدية بعد فوات الأوان.   *​ 
*أشكرك أحبك كثيراً*
*الرب يسوع المسيح يحبكم*
*جميعاً فتعال...هو ينتظرك*​


----------



## ملك العين (29 ديسمبر 2013)

كل مواضيعك مميزه  معزيه ومشبعه الرب يباركك ويستخدمك اكثر واكثر

رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ملك العين قال:


> كل مواضيعك مميزه  معزيه ومشبعه الرب يباركك ويستخدمك اكثر واكثر
> 
> رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا


 



*شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز سعيد لوجودك الكريم والجميل وأفرحني كلامك الراقي*
* وأشكر الرب على عمق محبتك الرائعة لكلمات الرب وعمله في حياتنا جميعاً* 
*وكل سنه وانت طيب وبخير وسلام وفرح لاينتهي مع الرب يسوع  .*
*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
*الرائعة والمباركة دائماً والرب عوض تعب محبتك الدائمة في خدمة أبونا السماوي لمجده العظيم. *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك القلبية في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا يسوع المسيح *
*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة والأبدية... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​ 

_*وكل عام وأنتي والعائلة الكريمة وأحبائك*_​ 
*بألف خير وفرح وسلام...آمين*​


----------

